# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS >  سفارش نرم افزار شبیه ایمیل

## dele_ghamgin_2008

سلام . یک برنامه می خواهم برای گوشی با نسخه های اندروید ، جاوا ، سیمبیان و اپل 
برنامه از این قرار است : چنذین فایل متنی در فضایی ذخیره می کنم و می خواهم هر فردی که نرم افزار من را دانلود کرد ، بتواند پیغام های من که در فایل متنی ذخیره شده است را مشاهده کند . و اگر فایل را مشاهده کرد به طرف بگه که چند پیغام را خوانده و چندتا را نخوانده . و اگر پیغام جدیدی روی هاست قرار دادم ، به فرد یک آلارم داده شود که شما یک پیغام جدید دارید. 
اگر می توانید چنین برنامه ای بسازید با من تماس بگیرید. با تشکر - 09118579640

----------

